# Is my used 9800 pro really a 9800 card?



## Bluemojo (Feb 5, 2005)

Just bought the card from someone saying its a BBA 9800 pro card.ATItool say its a 9800 pro(only tell you from reading the video bios)  But when i use atitool to find max core.  When the test run, the core speed would go up to 380 and then back down...I stop it when it keep on going down around 360 core speed...I am thinking this is actually a 9800 card,  flash bios  to 9800 pro.  Please let me know what you guys think.


----------



## MikeMurphy (Feb 5, 2005)

Download a program called Everest.  Or, download Sisoft Sandra.  Both will give you details on your graphics card.


----------



## Bluemojo (Feb 5, 2005)

those 2 software would only tell you what they read from the video bios(correct me if I am wrong here)...


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 6, 2005)

Yep those programs will only tell you what the BIOS tells it too


----------



## MikeMurphy (Feb 6, 2005)

my bad

but does it not tell you the bus width??


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 6, 2005)

yeah but a bad Bios Flash would show an improper Bus Width as again it has modified the BIOS


----------



## Bluemojo (Feb 6, 2005)

I check the bios.  Its stated I have a 256bit card.  Does the AtiTool normally lower the core speed when you try to check for max core test?  The card is r360 core I find out after removing the hsf.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 6, 2005)

Well if its and R360 core it is definitely a 9800Pro but the previous owner may have killed it trying to flash it to an XT and possibly damaged the Memory or Core


----------



## YawAKooL (Feb 6, 2005)

Or its a bug in ATI-Tool. I had 4 ATI-Cards (9600 Pro, 9500, 9700 Pro, 9800 XT). Only with 9600 Pro it went above core speed, the rest went down. And only with the new drivers.


----------



## Nobru_rv (Feb 7, 2005)

9800pro has a minimum 2.8 NS memory because its default is 340. So look if your memory is 3.0 or 3.3 NS then u have a 9800NP.


----------



## Bluemojo (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks for all the help.  my video does have 2.8 hynix and r360 core..maybe its my old motherboard acting flaky on me.


----------

